# early am GV action?5-1-05?



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

gonna make tha maiden voyage tamorrow...gonna launch outta Wallaces in GV......any1 interested....gimme PM...........will be up until 1030pm


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I hope somebody brings a video camera. It might make some good TV.


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

NJ...I would be there with the news crew if I were you!  


PFD Al, PFD!!!!  

Be careful and hope you break her in with some Feesh!


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

glad I got tha support of tha PeaNut Gallery


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

be safe and let some one know your exact plans b4 ya go


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

leavin @ 6am....accordin to the weather....13mph winds...but it'll die down...possible T-storms....but need ta get tha skunk off.....Gimme a PM if interested...hate ta be tha only one on feesh


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Looks pretty nasty out there, please be careful!


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

*Nsearch4al*

Anybody heard from Al?? I hope he's OK. I didn't hear any water rescues on the scanners at work today.  

Al, how about a fishin' report?  
And whatda think of yer new yak?


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Newsjeff said:


> Anybody heard from Al?? I hope he's OK. I didn't hear any water rescues on the scanners at work today.
> 
> Al, how about a fishin' report?
> And whatda think of yer new yak?


Just Talked to AL, he did the smart thing with th wind and put off the maiden voyage. Was at Lynhaven with nothing to report so far.


----------

